# Happy Birthday DeadSpider! :>



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you Dead!!!! :> Hope you have a vonderful day and get lots of prop making stuff! :devil:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy birthday DeadSpider.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday DeadSpider!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hope you have a fantastic day and that The Great Pumpkin brings you all you desire. :jol:


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

happy birthday deadspider!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horrorday DS!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday to the most talented spider I know.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you hoo!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!! Have a great one!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Have a great birthday, DS!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday DeadSpider. Have a great one!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very scary Birthday to you. 
Hope all of your nightmares come true.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy birthday DeadSpider. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you DeadSpider!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Happy B day


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy, happy, joy, joy to you, DeadSpider!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday DS!!! Hope ya have a blast!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy b-day DS!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Aw thanx guys n' gals!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Today Is Your Birthday,, Happy Birthday To You
Hope your going out to celebrate----CFM sounds good, hehe


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated birfday!!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanx everyone for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Oops, happy belated birthday DeadSpider. I hope all of your evil birthday wishes came true.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_*:jol: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :jol:*_​_*
*__*







*_​


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy belated Bday wishes DS!! Hope you had a great one!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Why yes, happy belated Birthday DS.
How did I miss this???


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow!! More bday wishes!  
Thanx everyone


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday tOoOoOoOo YoOoOoOoOu!


----------

